

LulzSec Hackers Make Enemies Online - gaurav_v
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2011/06/24/lulzsec-hackers-make-enemies-online/?hpw

======
gaurav_v
Someone in a previous discussion mentioned that the internet was still very
much 'the wild west' with regard to security. I thought it was interesting
that the story told here seems like something right out of an old western
movie.

